# some expressions about eyeglasses



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to know some expressions about eyeglasses.

I would like to wear these glasses. (At a eyeglass chain, pointing to specific glasses)

"Minä haluaisin kantaa tätä silmälasit."

I think my eyesight has been worse since the last time I got my glasses. Can I do a test?

"Luulen että minun näköni menee pahempi minun otti minun silmälasit sitten. Saisinko tehdä koe?"

Many people who wear eyeglasses have to at some point in their lives take off their glasses to see something which is near.

"Monta ihmisiä joka kantaa silmälasit täytyy joskus elämänsä ottaa pois heidän silmälasinsä jotta näe joku on läheinen."


----------



## tbsvk

The same things like with hats. Not kantaa, but panna silmälasit päälle. Use google: if some expression has no or very small number of hits, nobody say such way.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

""Minä haluaisin kantaa tätä silmälasit." _Haluaisin käyttää näitä (silmä)laseja._
"I think my eyesight has been worse since the last time I got my glasses. Can I do a test?" _Näköni on saattanut heikentyä sen jälkeen, kun sain nykyiset lasini. Haluaisin, että näköni tarkastetaan.
"_Many people who wear eyeglasses have to at some point in their lives take off their glasses to see something which is near." _Monet silmälaseja käyttävät joutuvat jossakin elämänsä vaiheessa ottamaan lasit pois nähdäkseen tarkasti lähelle._


----------



## Hakro

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> I would like to wear these glasses. (At an eyeglass shop, pointing to specific glasses)


"Haluaisin tällaiset (silmä)lasit."


----------

